
UW computer scientists reveal the history of third-party web tracking - Oatseller
http://www.washington.edu/news/2016/08/15/unearthing-trackers-of-the-past-uw-computer-scientists-reveal-the-history-of-third-party-web-tracking/
======
Oatseller
Here's the link to the research, tool (not available yet), and the study data.

[https://trackingexcavator.cs.washington.edu/](https://trackingexcavator.cs.washington.edu/)

